
The Minnesota Starvation Experiment - elil17
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minnesota_Starvation_Experiment
======
Someone
“The motivation of the study was twofold: first, to produce a definitive
treatise on the subject of human starvation […]

The study […] used 36 _men_ […] The subjects were all white males, with ages
ranging from 22 to 33 years old.“

No ethics committee would allow a truly definitive study, as that would
include kids and pregnant women, and female volunteers would be harder to
find, but this was either “everyday sexism” or just laziness. Male volunteers
in that age range were easier to find, given military conscription.

~~~
elil17
No ethics board today would allow this study at all. That said, the key
finding was that people recovering from starvation need very large amounts of
calories but specific nutrients don’t matter very much. There’s no reason to
expect this wouldn’t be generalizable.

